# Amazon stealing tips?



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

I'm starting to suspect that Amazon is stealing tips...

So far my three 2hr flex blocks with tips have been a prime now $39 tip, Whole Foods $41 tip with three runs give or take about 15 stops, and my last Whole Foods $39 tip with one run about 5-6 stops. The amounts are a little bit suspicious. Especially comparing the two Whole Foods blocks, both were being delivered in the same neighborhood.

What has been your experience?

I have seen numerous cases of very lazy people really, really taking their time, sharing photos with Whole Foods employees, standing still chatting, etc. I'm now starting to I wonder if the tip amounts are somehow averaged for everyone working that night? And that lazy "veterans" realize hard work does not pay off?


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Based on the fact that you had 15 stops, that sounds low....
Unrelated, but here is a question. 
The Whole Foods store that I do deliveries out of (until my DL expired and I can't get to DMV due to being closed) is extremely cramped.
The drivers 4 or more at a time are picking up their bags in an extremely confined area. Not possible to separate 1 foot, forget 6 feet. Same with the Amazon shoppers grabbing the stuff off the shelves. 
What is the situation where you pickup?


----------



## 2win (Jun 29, 2019)

kdyrpr said:


> Based on the fact that you had 15 stops, that sounds low....
> Unrelated, but here is a question.
> The Whole Foods store that I do deliveries out of (until my DL expired and I can't get to DMV due to being closed) is extremely cramped.
> The drivers 4 or more at a time are picking up their bags in an extremely confined area. Not possible to separate 1 foot, forget 6 feet. Same with the Amazon shoppers grabbing the stuff off the shelves.
> What is the situation where you pickup?


Make a video, blur out any identities, post all over social media. Amazon should have their acts together in this regard. Alternatively, and in addition to, I'd recommend you could develop a simple plan to fix the problem and present to management along with your concern.


----------



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

You'll find out eventually (after weeks, months) whole foods averages around 19-25 an hour. Some blocks with great tips, some with very low tips. Would not surprise me if Amazon is manipulating tips to average out over time.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Your market is obviously different. Around here it is worth about $40/hr


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> The Whole Foods store that I do deliveries out of (until my DL expired and I can't get to DMV due to being closed)


Your DL expiration date has been extended effective March 10. Of course, if you DL expired before that, well, you really only have yourself to blame, not the DMV.

https://www.ctdmv.info/


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Did they ever stop taking drivers tips? They admitted to it previously.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Prawn Connery said:


> I'm starting to suspect that Amazon is stealing tips...


The only thing a lock ever did was keep an honest man honest -- 
If somebody has access to your stuff, you can bet they help themselves to it..... :whistling:


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

BigJohn said:


> Your DL expiration date has been extended effective March 10. Of course, if you DL expired before that, well, you really only have yourself to blame, not the DMV.
> 
> https://www.ctdmv.info/


No. My DL expired 3/24. It is now effective until at least June 24. I should not have waited till the last 10 days before expiration, that's true. Amazon can't seem to be able to reinstate me despite my efforts, calls etc. I did receive an email that stated to the effect that it was accepted but the app is still deactivated. No phone support possible. Oh well, I don't need the money. Maybe it's better if all the people laid off and desperate get the blocks anyway.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Amazon had that huge thing a while back where they were putting tips towards the hourly wage so they could pay less.

Allegedly sorted that out and stopped but with any company that controls all the money before handing it out, you have to be vigilant.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

They seem to be straightforward if I can even get any blocks. It's always 5$ - $ 10 per delivery, or more, I think only once did I get no tip. And sometimes even added tips into the next pay period after already getting some.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Seems like none of you realize that Amazon have customers that pay with EBT. Don't expect any tips from those deliveries.


----------



## i42 (May 2, 2020)

oicu812 said:


> Seems like none of you realize that Amazon have customers that pay with EBT. Don't expect any tips from those deliveries.


Nothing wrong with taking the infamous "Food Stamps Routes"... ,&#128557;


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Prawn Connery said:


> I wonder if the tip amounts are somehow averaged for everyone working that night?


Are the tips added at time of order? Do they assign orders based on the tip amount? 
After you receive $39 in tips the next order would be the one that has zero tips on it.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

It gives the customer time to rate and review the order for accuracy etc. I've seen tips come in after 3 days. After the original payment was already made since they usually wait until tip settlement.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

I doubt they steal tips. I usually know the range to expect depending on the area I deliver to. Monday I only had 4 stops in a 2 hour block but it was in the highest cost zip code around - $57 in tips. Another block I only got 2 stops and they both were not in the expensive part of town = $10 tips total.

I believe they are giving me 100% of the tips customers put in. I just wish more blocks were available.


----------

